# protecting hooves on pavement/concrete



## BBH (Jan 13, 2010)

When driving on pavement/asphalt/concrete do you use any kind of hoof protection like a boot or such? The feet seem to wear so quickly and am trying to avoid bruising and soreness.....what have you found works best other than staying off this footing unless necessary to get to a place to drive....the yard gets boring, we can get to a local park without too much hard surface driving. There are lot of back roads that would be great but are rocky in spots.....what do you more experienced drivers do??


----------



## Ghosted (Jan 14, 2010)

I may not have been around minis long (just over 1 year), but I have learned a lot in that year. When I asked the same thing people never seemed to worry about it. Not saying take the mini's for a mile run on it, but in shorter distances its fine. I still avoid it when ever possible though.

I'm looking forward to what other people say about this.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jan 14, 2010)

There is another thread about this same subject just a little further down but I will say the same thing here. Horse's hooves are made and intended for travel on hard surfaces. If in a natural state bruises and sore feet from travel on hard, rough ground are rare. The only reason our stabled and pastured horses have difficulty is because they are not kept in a natural situation. If you regularly exercise your horses on hard, rough ground by gradually building up to it they will have no problem. Minis in particular seem to have quite good, sturdy hooves and I drive on paved and gravelled roads all the time with no extra hoof protection and no trouble. You can paint your horses feet, the soles, with an equal part iodine/formalin mixture or one of the more expensive many commercial ready-made offerings to help toughen the soles. The most important thing though is to make sure your horse's feet are regularly and properly trimmed in good balance with sufficient heel and no excess toe.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 14, 2010)

I, too, drive miles on hard surface. Frequently even gravel. Correct trimming is important. Mine are used to soft pasture conditions, but have no trouble going on pavement. I would never consider putting on boots or other "protective" stuff! They need the firmer surfaces for healthy feet.

There is so much good information now about how a hoof works. Check out natural hoof trimming sites.


----------



## Champ (Jan 14, 2010)

I use "hoofwing" boots, it's the only boot I found small enough for my mini. www.hoofwings.com is there website.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Keri (Jan 14, 2010)

If they wear fast, you can keep their hooves a little longer. My one mini will square off his back hoof sometimes. So we rasp his foot often to keep them shaped and leave them a bit longer so he can wear them down. But in meaning as a bit longer, they aren't really that long. Just a tad bit longer than what I would have them trimmed for a show. So if you trim your horse every 6 weeks, it would be what the hoof would look like 3 weeks after a trim if that makes sense?


----------

